# Spitfire Highest Saving Ever



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi everyone! Can I please ask you to vote for SCS since I reaaaally want it but don't want to wait for their Easter sales. Thank you!


----------



## digimortal (Jan 27, 2022)

Can it be done without creating a instagram account?


----------



## Evans (Jan 27, 2022)

SCS has seen some amazing sales and has been part of great "complete your bundle" packages.

I want to see the same with Spitfire Percussion, which gets left out or packaged with really weird, extra products.


----------



## Phrygian6 (Jan 27, 2022)

digimortal said:


> Can it be done without creating a instagram account?


Yes, here's the link. 

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/communitychoice/


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2022)

Evans said:


> SCS has seen some amazing sales and has been part of great "complete your bundle" packages.
> 
> I want to see the same with Spitfire Percussion, which gets left out or packaged with really weird, extra products.


I know but for some reason, I didn't think I needed it back then. And when it was 50% off for a day recently, I went for TSS instead.


----------



## davidson (Jan 27, 2022)

Can we all make some kind of pact to vote appassionata?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 27, 2022)

I went to vote but Jangle Box Piano wasn't on the list.
:(


----------



## Evans (Jan 27, 2022)

chillbot said:


> I went to vote but Jangle Box Piano wasn't on the list.
> :(


There will be no jangling in your future, I suppose.


----------



## mgaewsj (Jan 27, 2022)

done


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 27, 2022)

Damn, they discontinued the Labs Crumhorn, didn't they?


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 27, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Hi everyone! Can I please ask you to vote for SCS since I reaaaally want it but don't want to wait for their Easter sales. Thank you!



I voted for it for you.

Did you make the right decision going with TSS first?


----------



## sheen (Jan 27, 2022)

that means...>50% off
(assuming bundles don't count)
or do I miss something?


----------



## Kery Michael (Jan 27, 2022)

Was hoping for AROOF but it’s not on the list. Guess that’s wishful thinking…


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2022)

Hmmm..... I have most of these. Sarcconi or EW? And if I don't care to buy any, maybe SCS?


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I voted for it for you.
> 
> Did you make the right decision going with TSS first?


Thanks! I did! I love how dry and agile it is, however, I really want the small size of SCS and then I'll be happy.













Maybe.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Hmmm..... I have most of these. Sarcconi or EW? And if I don't care to buy any, maybe SCS?


Yes! SCS please 😂


----------



## JohnG (Jan 27, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> Damn, they discontinued the Labs Crumhorn, didn't they?


A loss to world heritage


----------



## branshen (Jan 27, 2022)

I bet Albion One will get the discount again.. it's their most popular/marketed product.


----------



## mussnig (Jan 27, 2022)

Interesting to see that Albion Iceni is not on the list ... Sure, Solstice is also not on the list but that's because it's still too new.

So either Iceni will be discontinued soon or it's going to be product of the month in February (and thus on sale anyways).


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2022)

branshen said:


> I bet Albion One will get the discount again.. it's their most popular/marketed product.


Unless we all come together and vote for SCS 😃


----------



## mussnig (Jan 27, 2022)

branshen said:


> I bet Albion One will get the discount again.. it's their most popular/marketed product.


Yes, but it was just -40 % for a full month and got some extra promotion due to Dan Keen's excellent video.


----------



## Brasart (Jan 27, 2022)

Voted for Percussion Swarm, I don't believe for one second that it'll be the most popular choice, but it's a library I've wanted for so long, and there always was something more urgent to get... so I'd finally get no excuses not to buy it at its highest discount


----------



## branshen (Jan 27, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Unless we all come together and vote for SCS 😃


Already did


----------



## Evans (Jan 27, 2022)

They should surprise us with a discount on all of those choices.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2022)

Evans said:


> They should surprise us with a discount on all of those choices.


I'm wondering if they will go back to the coupon method. Everyone gets a coupon to use on one library of their choosing. 

Really though, they are doing this only to see the interest. They have already selected the library that will be on sale.


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 27, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Really though, they are doing this only to see the interest. They have already selected the library that will be on sale.


Next you are going to tell us Santa is not real.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Next you are going to tell us Santa is not real.


Umm, no, he's as real as that great N library. Yes! He is the one that brought us N!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2022)

You know, I think I have 10 gmail accounts.... Does that mean I can vote 10 times?


----------



## puremusic (Jan 27, 2022)

SCS it is.

I always miss out on stuff like this not doing Insta/Twit/Facepalmbook with Spitfire. You'd think email and youtube would be enough but no! No tombola, no stuff like this, I am shaking my head.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 27, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> Damn, they discontinued the Labs Crumhorn, didn't they?


Really? I’m so angry now. I’m done with those guys.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Jan 27, 2022)

Which of these are not Kontakt?


----------



## AMBi (Jan 27, 2022)

The angel on my shoulder hopes it’s SCS since I just got it and I wont be tempted to spend money 

The devil on my other shoulder hopes it isn’t SCS since I just got it and I’ll be jealous of everyone who got it cheaper than me


----------



## daan1412 (Jan 27, 2022)

What's the highest discount to date? 50%?

I actually don't own any of these, so it's going to be a tempting deal. I'd be mostly interested in any of the Albions, SCS or BHCT. Not even sure what to vote for!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2022)

babylonwaves said:


> Really? I’m so angry now. I’m done with those guys.


Maybe one last thing before you're done with them could be to vote for SCS 


AMBi said:


> The angel on my shoulder hopes it’s SCS since I just got it and I wont be tempted to spend money
> 
> The devil on my other shoulder hopes it isn’t SCS since I just got it and I’ll be jealous of everyone who got it cheaper than me


I'm the angel


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jan 27, 2022)

Vote for Chamber Strings! Vote for Chamber Strings! Vote for Chamber Strings!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 27, 2022)

pick a bundle  a bundle is also a product on it's own!  (since you buy as such)

edit: oh they have selected the ones you can choose.. (part of their offerings) bummer


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jan 27, 2022)

Ironically, I don't know if I can even afford Chamber Strings unless it's an even bigger sale than 50 percent off.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 27, 2022)

AMBi said:


> The angel on my shoulder hopes it’s SCS since I just got it and I wont be tempted to spend money
> 
> The devil on my other shoulder hopes it isn’t SCS since I just got it and I’ll be jealous of everyone who got it cheaper than me


I feel the same. 

SCS so I won't have to spend money.

But picked Hans Zimmer Strings cause I need that to be on 50+ % off to get it. 😇👿


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Maybe one last thing before you're done with them could be to vote for SCS
> 
> I'm the angel


You could have got SCS @ 50% off a couple of months ago.


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> You could have got SCS @ 50% off a couple of months ago.


Reported for "rubbing it in".


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> What's the highest discount to date? 50%?
> 
> I actually don't own any of these, so it's going to be a tempting deal. I'd be mostly interested in any of the Albions, SCS or BHCT. Not even sure what to vote for!


I paid £256 each for all the spitfire symphonics.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Reported for "rubbing it in".


I bought HZS @ 50% off few 8 weeks ago. 😂


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 27, 2022)

I voted for BHTC! I have enough strings and would like the orchestral fx and Multies. No hard feelings I hope


----------



## Digivolt (Jan 27, 2022)

Another vote for BHCT


----------



## labyrinths (Jan 27, 2022)

I'd love HZS to be cheap enough to justify buying it. It sounds great, but I don't _need_ it.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 27, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Really though, they are doing this only to see the interest. They have already selected the library that will be on sale.


They are certainly doing this for marketing data. But they might in fact leave the choice to the voting unless for some reason they think it is being rigged.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2022)

easyrider said:


> You could have got SCS @ 50% off a couple of months ago.


I know! But I chose to go with TSS that time.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 27, 2022)

Nuther Vote here for SCS ! 👍🏻


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Hi everyone! Can I please ask you to vote for SCS since I reaaaally want it but don't want to wait for their Easter sales. Thank you!



Hi @filipjonathan ,

I voted for SCS, although I already have SCS Pro. It's a very popular Spitfire strings library, and a very useful one to have, in addition to TSS. 

Good Luck 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @filipjonathan ,
> 
> I voted for SCS, although I already have SCS Pro. It's a very popular Spitfire strings library, and a very useful one to have, in addition to TSS.
> 
> ...


Thanks @muziksculp!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I voted Symphonic Brass (Sorry OP, but I already have SCS!)


How dare you!


----------



## tcb (Jan 27, 2022)

spitfire everthing bundle
All-in!


----------



## Delboy (Jan 27, 2022)

EWC from me but would have really liked S-Studio Strings to help get the set one day


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Jan 27, 2022)

I want a EWC lite


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 27, 2022)

Wanted BBCSO discover, but it’s not in the choices. Oh well, I‘ll get it free instead.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 27, 2022)

tcb said:


> spitfire everthing bundle
> All-in!


Even @80% off I'm not sure there will be enough buyers for that


----------



## fiction (Jan 27, 2022)

If it's SCS I might finally upgrade to pro. (if applicable)


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 27, 2022)

Voted for Pacific.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 27, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> Damn, they discontinued the Labs Crumhorn, didn't they?


There was a Crumhorn??


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 27, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> There was a Crumhorn??


Yes. It was in the original Labs lineup when those libraries were running in Kontakt.

The natural samples are a little...raw. There are tuned versions that clean it up and bit a as it has the ambient and outrigger mics it can sound decent enough (for a crumhorn) in context.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 27, 2022)

My money is on Tundra. They did Albion one promo recently, and neo was bf bundle. So tundra it is.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2022)

mikrokosmiko said:


> I want a EWC lite


Check the Labs - there is a choir made up from EWC if I remember correctly.


----------



## Scalms (Jan 27, 2022)

Well, i've got my money earmarked for Pacific and Appasionata strings, so not sure I want my main choice to win (Albion Neo). So I think I'll go with SCS for my fellow composers in this forum, and because if Albion 1 wins again it would be so very lame.


----------



## ptram (Jan 27, 2022)

I voted EWC. There are techniques not available anywhere else.

Paolo


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 27, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Check the Labs - there is a choir made up from EWC if I remember correctly.


But that one is ultra lite, not lite.

We need something in between.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 28, 2022)

Voted for SCS, it will finally give me an excuse to pick these up!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 28, 2022)

good luck everybody, i hope you get the library you want for the max savings  
(i don't have a library in mind, i need atm)


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 28, 2022)

The correct answer is Tundra. 😃


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jan 28, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> The correct answer is Tundra. 😃


For 99% off, what is Spitfire's highest saving ever... (VI-C Jeopardy)


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 28, 2022)

I voted for Tundra as I still don't have it.


----------



## sheen (Jan 28, 2022)

It will be tie: Tundra and SCS

( ...hint, hint)


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 28, 2022)

sheen said:


> It will be tie: Tundra and SCS
> 
> ( ...hint, hint)


Tundra and SCS bundle, $399 :0)


----------



## dbudimir (Jan 28, 2022)

Voted for SCS. Already have Tundra


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 28, 2022)

dbudimir said:


> Voted for SCS. Already have Tundra


Thanks!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 28, 2022)

Since I'm nice, I changed my vote to SCS and used another email too.

I'll just have to wait for what I want another time.

It will help me save money for Audio Imperia Chorus instead.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 28, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Since I'm nice, I changed my vote to SCS and used another email too.
> 
> I'll just have to wait for what I want another time.
> 
> It will help me save money for Audio Imperia Chorus instead.


You legend!


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 28, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Next you are going to tell us Santa is not real.


----------



## Jackal_King (Jan 30, 2022)

Voted for HZ Strings. It's honestly the only other library other than maybe SCS that I see myself getting from Spitfire right now after buying Appassionata. Nice sound from them after watching Daniel James' video and I was not aware of all the mic positions that it has. I guess that explains the 200+ GB of content to download on top of the many articulations that's included.


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 30, 2022)

I can vote for you people, but nomatter what i vote, there are people going to be disappointed for not voting what they want..


----------



## Yogevs (Jan 30, 2022)

Errrr trying to decide between Eric Whitacre and SCS


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 30, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> Errrr trying to decide between Eric Whitacre and SCS


I mean it's obvious really


----------



## Evans (Jan 30, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> Errrr trying to decide between Eric Whitacre and SCS


While it's unlikely to win, EWC is less frequently available at discount. That's the factor I wish people would focus on. A vote for something that's regularly seen at discount feels like more of a throwaway than something that's less likely to win.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 30, 2022)

Evans said:


> While it's unlikely to win, EWC is less frequently available at discount. That's the factor I wish people would focus on. A vote for something that's regularly seen at discount feels like more of a throwaway than something that's less likely to win.


Very good argument to be honest. EWC or HZ would be far more logical picks.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jan 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Very good argument to be honest. EWC or HZ would be far more logical picks.


The most logical pick would be to choose the most expensive item on the list, to get the biggest amount of saving. I personally voted for EWC. I kinda doubt Spitfire will go over 50% tho, so in the end it doesn't even really matter for most of those libraries if the saving is 40% or 50%. Was the same with Christian Henson's 50% subscriber discount. The only library which it was truly worth applying to was HZS due to it's high price.


----------



## shenrei (Jan 30, 2022)

Voted for SCS!


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 30, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Hi everyone! Can I please ask you to vote for SCS since I reaaaally want it but don't want to wait for their Easter sales. Thank you!



Since I own everything on the list already it doesn't matter to me which one wins; so I voted SCS ... Good luck...


----------



## szczaw (Jan 30, 2022)

General Russell says: vote for Hans.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 30, 2022)

lp59burst said:


> Since I own everything on the list already it doesn't matter to me which one wins; so I voted SCS ... Good luck...


Thanks!!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 30, 2022)

I don’t want anything on their list, so also voted SCS. 👍🏻


----------



## racerx (Jan 30, 2022)

EWC


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 1, 2022)

AROOF is this month’s 30% off library, just FYI


----------



## Chungus (Feb 1, 2022)

Anyone got any clue as to when this sale starts?


----------



## RogiervG (Feb 1, 2022)

Chungus said:


> Anyone got any clue as to when this sale starts?


feb. 5th and 6th (it's in the first post)  And only for the chosen library


----------



## Consona (Feb 3, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm wondering if they will go back to the coupon method. Everyone gets a coupon to use on one library of their choosing.


Now this would actually be great. That would probably convince me to spend some money on a Spitfire library.



Digivolt said:


> Another vote for BHCT


Yep, this seems to be the most interesting option.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 3, 2022)

What are the odds that this vote turns into a popularity contest rather than a strategic one? Meaning, people will vote for the ones they've heard of the most, not necessarily the more expensive ones or the ones that never go on sale. On the bright side that means SCS still has a great chance.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 3, 2022)

Chungus said:


> Anyone got any clue as to when this sale starts?


According to their posts here and there, February 5 and 6.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 3, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> What are the odds that this vote turns into a popularity contest rather than a strategic one? Meaning, people will vote for the ones they've heard of the most, not necessarily the more expensive ones or the ones that never go on sale. On the bright side that means SCS still has a great chance.


Truthfully, in various bundles and separate sales, I think most of these have been at least 50% off at least once. I know I got SCS at 50% when they had a flash sale a few years ago. And I want to say EW was over 50% in a bundle a couple years ago, but I think that was the year I spent all my money on Berlin.

But I think you are right about the popularity contest. In which case, SCS or Tundra. (which I also bought at 50% off during an Apex sale. Hmm. I have too many libraries.)


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

EWC was on sale a lot in recent years, no?


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 3, 2022)

Fever Phoenix said:


> EWC was on sale a lot in recent years, no?


Yes, but not usually more than 50%.

Edit: I'm just looking at EW because it is one of the few things I don't have. And I'm not sure it is worth buying for me at less than 50% off.


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 3, 2022)

Ok tomorrow's the day we find out. I know it's a bit selfish of me to want SCS just because I missed previous opportunities, sorry. I'll be glad even if it's something else so that others can be happy as well


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 3, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Ok tomorrow's the day we find out. I know it's a bit selfish of me to want SCS just because I missed previous opportunities, sorry. I'll be glad even if it's something else so that others can be happy as well


Don’t be sorry man, it’s totally ok to be selfish on this one!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 3, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Ok tomorrow's the day we find out. I know it's a bit selfish of me to want SCS just because I missed previous opportunities, sorry. I'll be glad even if it's something else so that others can be happy as well


I'm praying to the VI God's that it's SCS!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 3, 2022)

If it's SCS, maybe I can get a good discount on SCS Pro.


----------



## Consona (Feb 3, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Don’t be sorry man, it’s totally ok to be selfish on this one!


Exactly! That's why I voted for BHCT.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 3, 2022)

Consona said:


> Exactly! That's why I voted for BHCT.


Senior member that doesn’t already own BHCT?!!!11


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 3, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I'm praying to the VI God's that it's SCS!


Hmmm, VIC has gods?? I wasn't aware we were officially heavenly hitched. Innn-teresting.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 3, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Hmmm, VIC has gods?? I wasn't aware we were officially heavenly hitched. Innn-teresting.


VI gods (not VI control). I’ll even sacrifice my copy of BBCSO.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 3, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> VI gods (not VI control). I’ll even sacrifice my copy of BBCSO.


I really, really, really, REALLY wish I'd known I'd be into orchestral back when Henson did his 100k subsribers 50% discount special - I let it go by thinking, yeah I"m not into that stuff. Then a month later I was so into it... and now I wish I had known to buy BBCSOPro at 50% off... I'm watching this years sales for it... will go nicely with CSS,CSB,CSW.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 3, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> VI gods (not VI control). I’ll even sacrifice my copy of BBCSO.


Ah, right. Sorry.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 3, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> VI gods (not VI control). I’ll even sacrifice my copy of BBCSO.


Not much of a sacrifice, sorry lol


----------



## carlc (Feb 3, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I really, really, really, REALLY wish I'd known I'd be into orchestral back when Henson did his 100k subsribers 50% discount special - I let it go by thinking, yeah I"m not into that stuff. Then a month later I was so into it... and now I wish I had known to buy BBCSOPro at 50% off... I'm watching this years sales for it... will go nicely with CSS,CSB,CSW.


If you are considering getting it in the future, I recommend that you sign up for the free BBCSO Discover library now (if you haven't already) and wait the ~2 weeks to have it added to your Spitfire account. Then, when you finally do buy Core or Pro, you will get partial credit as an upgrade. It costs you nothing, but it even knocks some cost off the sale prices. I think they put the 2-week delay in there to avoid people acquiring it during a sale, so you need to get it ahead of time.


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Not much of a sacrifice, sorry lol


Yeah, they’d level your village to teach others to take them more seriously with librarial sacrifices.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 3, 2022)

carlc said:


> If you are considering getting it in the future, I recommend that you sign up for the free BBCSO Discover library now (if you haven't already) and wait the ~2 weeks to have it added to your Spitfire account. Then, when you finally do buy Core or Pro, you will get partial credit as an upgrade. It costs you nothing, but it even knocks some cost off the sale prices. I think they put the 2-week delay in there to avoid people acquiring it during a sale, so you need to get it ahead of time.


Yep, got that. And wish I'd pulled the trigger over Xmas as that was a great price. But I was reeling from other costs in my life. Ah well, waiting is half the fun, something to look forward to. I'm going to complete my cinematic studio series in the meantime I think.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Senior member that doesn’t already own BHCT?!!!11


Right? Poser! 😝


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 3, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Ok tomorrow's the day we find out. I know it's a bit selfish of me to want SCS just because I missed previous opportunities, sorry. I'll be glad even if it's something else so that others can be happy as well


If it's something I already own, I may break down and buy OT's Iguderson or whatever it is called. I don't need it. May never use it. But I'm running out of sales. And it sounds interesting. 

Seriously, though. if it is EWC, it will save me from wanting to get the OT library.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 3, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> If it's something I already own, I may break down and buy OT's Iguderson or whatever it is called. I don't need it. May never use it. But I'm running out of sales. And it sounds interesting.
> 
> Seriously, though. if it is EWC, it will save me from wanting to get the OT library.


Running out of libraries to buy seems like hitting the end of the internet.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Feb 3, 2022)

I must admit, I like the concept of voting for sales. It's kind of fun and it's making me curious about which library will win.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 3, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Running out of libraries to buy seems like hitting the end of the internet.


That I like? That I don't feel I already have 4 of? Really though I have a lot of Spitfire libraries. 

I'm a little burnt out. Too many new libraries in the last year. Or two. I did get SAS. And I want OT's library because it is different. But I have CAGE and CASE and never use them. So I'm not sure how useful it's going to be.


----------



## carlc (Feb 3, 2022)

I know a lot of people would be very excited for SCS to be the sale library. One person who would not be very excited? Paul Thomson. As a matter of fact, that is the only walk-through I'm aware of where he was not "very excited".


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 3, 2022)

carlc said:


> I know a lot of people would be very excited for SCS to be the sale library. One person who would not be very excited? Paul Thomson. As a matter of fact, that is the only walk-through I'm aware of where he was not "very excited".


Wasn't that his first library?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 3, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Running out of libraries to buy seems like hitting the end of the internet.


Comment of the year! 😃👍


----------



## carlc (Feb 3, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Wasn't that his first library?


I am guessing it's not... Paul co-founded Spitfire Audio in 2007 and based on the SCS walkthrough video and other online reviews, SCS was released in 2016.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 3, 2022)

carlc said:


> I am guessing it's not... Paul co-founded Spitfire Audio in 2007 and based on the SCS walkthrough video and other online reviews, SCS was released in 2016.


No, it used to be Mural or Sable. SCS is a redo of the original library recorded in 2005 or so.

Edit: Mural was SSO, Sable was SCS.


----------



## carlc (Feb 3, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> No, it used to be Mural or Sable. SCS is a redo of the original library recorded in 2005 or so.
> 
> Edit: Mural was SSO, Sable was SCS.


Right, that review I linked to talks about that and mentions Sable was the predecessor to SCS. They mention Sable being released in 2013. If that date is accurate, it places it six years after SA's founding. In searching for Sable, I found there is still an article on Spitfire's own website talking about the retirement of Sable and comparing it with SCS (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/ (link here)). Kinda fun to read.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 3, 2022)

carlc said:


> Right, that review I linked to talks about that and mentions Sable was the predecessor to SCS. They mention Sable being released in 2013. If that date is accurate, it places it six years after SA's founding. In searching for Sable, I found there is still an article on Spitfire's own website talking about the retirement of Sable and comparing it with SCS (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-sable-rip-press-release/ (link here)). Kinda fun to read.


I thought it was based on the bespoke chamber strings Paul did around 2005/6, but I found a post that Paul wrote saying they were not the same recordings.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Feb 3, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Ok tomorrow's the day we find out. I know it's a bit selfish of me to want SCS just because I missed previous opportunities, sorry. I'll be glad even if it's something else so that others can be happy as well


Even if SCS is 50% off I cannot afford it . BHTC I can afford at 50%. BUT! They write in their post it would be the highest saving ever! SCS has been at 50% at apex and CH raid. So I am hoping for a 60% off the community. The dream would be 70%+ but that won’t happen I am sure. Probably 55 or 60% off if they stick to highest saving quote


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 3, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Even if SCS is 50% off I cannot afford it . BHTC I can afford at 50%. BUT! They write in their post it would be the highest saving ever! SCS has been at 50% at apex and CH raid. So I am hoping for a 60% off the community. The dream would be 70%+ but that won’t happen I am sure. Probably 55 or 60% off if they stick to highest saving quote


Yeah, I think if it's SCS it will probably be 55% off. I doubt they would go 60%. Or maybe they would 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 3, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Running out of libraries to buy seems like hitting the end of the internet.


Lol… best comment indeed.

One could buy a library again … with a different account. Just to help growing a business


----------



## cedricm (Feb 3, 2022)

carlc said:


> I know a lot of people would be very excited for SCS to be the sale library. One person who would not be very excited? Paul Thomson. As a matter of fact, that is the only walk-through I'm aware of where he was not "very excited".


Makes sense: doesn't SCS stand for Spitfire Con Sordino ?


----------



## from_theashes (Feb 4, 2022)

Saw this thread too late and voted for Albion Tundra, sorry^^
But if SCS wins, this might be the opportunity for me to upgrade to SCS Pro.


----------



## Consona (Feb 4, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Senior member that doesn’t already own BHCT?!!!11


It's the trumpet and xylophone patch, man. I've just never got over buying a library with such a degree of wildness.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 4, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Yeah, I think if it's SCS it will probably be 55% off. I doubt they would go 60%. Or maybe they would 🤷🏻‍♂️


70%. They owe it to us 
Also, 60% off is so 2021.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

Marketing spin….loads of libraires have been more than 60% off….I bought the symphonics at 65% off…


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 4, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Marketing spin….loads of libraires have been more than 60% off….I bought the symphonics at 65% off…


Was it as a bundle? I’ve never seen them that low individually.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Was it as a bundle? I’ve never seen them that low individually.


Bundle


----------



## Drundfunk (Feb 4, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> I must admit, I like the concept of voting for sales. It's kind of fun and it's making me curious about which library will win.


Problem with that is that you'll most likely never get what you actually want. My bet is that Hans Zimmer Strings will be on sale tomorrow. Why? Because 1) it has a high price tag, therefore even at 40% off isnt affordable for many and 2) it has the brand name attached to it, hence it will attract many people. I'm curious myself what it will be, but such a voting system isn't helpful if you're actually planning to purchase something. Would rather see them handing out coupons. At the same time that wouldn't be as effective as a marketing strategy than to use the act of voting to increase community engagement. So, it is what it is. But I think there is a good chance that I won't be spending money with Spitfire this weekend (which isn't the worst thing I guess ).

Edit: You may call me Nostradamusic


----------



## Brian99 (Feb 4, 2022)

I didn't see it mentioned yet but it's Hans Zimmer Strings at 50% off.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/communitychoice/


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 4, 2022)

Rats!


----------



## RogiervG (Feb 4, 2022)

for those who want that library: enjoy the discount!
to the rest: good luck next round.


----------



## turtletooth (Feb 4, 2022)

That's actually a good thing. Saves me some money.


----------



## AMBi (Feb 4, 2022)

Phew… that’s a relief
Was afraid it was gonna be something I wanted

Kinda sad it wasn’t SCS since so many people were rooting for it


----------



## Evans (Feb 4, 2022)

It seems as if over time this has become an "underrated" product, due to a few release goofs and some perceptions about what people _expected _it to be.

Which is totally valid, but _for what it is_ (especially, after the update) it seems to be pretty darn sweet.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

Brian99 said:


> I didn't see it mentioned yet but it's Hans Zimmer Strings at 50% off.
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/communitychoice/


Purchased for 50% off in CH flash sale couple of months ago.😎


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 4, 2022)

turtletooth said:


> That's actually a good thing. Saves me some money.


Ditto. I was disappointed and relieved at the same time 😎


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 4, 2022)

Brian99 said:


> I didn't see it mentioned yet but it's Hans Zimmer Strings at 50% off.
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/communitychoice/


Dang it.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Feb 4, 2022)

Wow such a disappointment:(. I really hope this was a vote majority and not a stunt as Nostradamus wrote… but my gut tells me he was right.


----------



## Evans (Feb 4, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Purchased for 50% off in CH flash sale couple of months ago.😎


Wasn't this meant to be the "biggest discount ever"?


----------



## davidson (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm surprised HZS won the vote judging by the comments I'd read on social media and forums.


----------



## Henu (Feb 4, 2022)

Not at all, if you think of the average Instagram user. They see Hans, they vote.


----------



## carlc (Feb 4, 2022)

Great sale if HZS fits into your plans. I may go back and reconsider the 80% off sale for 8dio Century Strings 2.0 which also runs through this weekend.


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 4, 2022)

Welp, I guess I have to wait for the Easter sale. Is it in April or May?


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 4, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Purchased for 50% off in CH flash sale couple of months ago.😎


Me too. So this isn't a lowest price ever for me. Okay, off to spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 4, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Welp, I guess I have to wait for the Easter sale. Is it in April or May?


There's the Apex sale sometime in March/April/May?


----------



## davidson (Feb 4, 2022)

Henu said:


> Not at all, if you think of the average Instagram user. They see Hans, they vote.


Take a look at the comments on instagram. Whitacre gets at least 5x the votes that HZS gets, as does chamber strings.


----------



## Evans (Feb 4, 2022)

For the first time...

Since not very long ago...

Spitfire Audio's Hans Zimmer Strings is 50% off...

Making this EQUAL TO the HIGHEST SAVING EVER.

_(and you'll likely see that price again this year)_


----------



## mussnig (Feb 4, 2022)

Well, I just read the original announcement on Facebook again and it says "What product do you want to see at its highest-ever saving?"
So if I understand this correctly, the discount might depend on the past sales of the chosen product.


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 4, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> There's the Apex sale sometime in March/April/May?


But isn't that just one specific library?


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> But isn't that just one specific library?


Apex is yes….


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 4, 2022)

50% off HZS is still way more than I would spend on that library.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> There's the Apex sale sometime in March/April/May?


Apex is before Spring Sale in May


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

Ian Dorsch said:


> 50% off HZS is still way more than I would spend on that library.


It’s awesome!


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 4, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Apex is yes….


Who decides which library it is? I'm afraid I might get disappointed again  But again, it is just before the Easter sale.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Who decides which library it is? I'm afraid I might get disappointed again  But again, it is just before the Easter sale.


Spitfire.


----------



## Consona (Feb 4, 2022)

After all the hype it's 50% off on HZS?


----------



## AMBi (Feb 4, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Who decides which library it is? I'm afraid I might get disappointed again  But again, it is just before the Easter sale.


SCS was already the 2019 Apex library so it’s not likely since it’s a different library every year

There’s always the Thunderbolt sale to look forward to but SCS was in that last year


----------



## szczaw (Feb 4, 2022)

Yess, Hans wins !


----------



## Yogevs (Feb 4, 2022)

Well that's disappointing...


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Feb 4, 2022)

szczaw said:


> Yess, Hans wins !


Be ready for lots of D minor compositions coming out from composers.

Btw I voted for SCS


----------



## SirKen (Feb 4, 2022)

Absolutely thrilled with the announcement as I get to save my money!


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Feb 4, 2022)

The Instagram post says the discount will run from the 5th - 6th, it is still the 4th. Perhaps HZS is not the community chosen library?


----------



## szczaw (Feb 4, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> Be ready for lots of D minor compositions coming out from composers.


----------



## Brian99 (Feb 4, 2022)

Nigel Andreola said:


> The Instagram post says the discount will run from the 5th - 6th, it is still the 4th. Perhaps HZS is not the community chosen library?


It's already been announced.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/communitychoice/


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Feb 4, 2022)

On one hand, it's a shame because I wanted BHCT...but on the other hand, now I can save my money so maybe it's not so bad.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 4, 2022)

Evans said:


> For the first time...
> 
> Since not very long ago...
> 
> ...


Came here to say the same thing. Literally not the highest savings ever…


----------



## ptram (Feb 4, 2022)

Well, we needed strings. Who is not missing a strings library? 

Paolo


----------



## GuitarGeck (Feb 4, 2022)

Nigel Andreola said:


> The Instagram post says the discount will run from the 5th - 6th, it is still the 4th. Perhaps HZS is not the community chosen library?


On Spitfire Audio’s HZS web page it indicates HZS is the Community Choice promotion for Feb 5th to 6th. Oh well!


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Feb 4, 2022)

Brian99 said:


> It's already been announced.
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/communitychoice/


Thank you.


----------



## Drundfunk (Feb 4, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Wow such a disappointment:(. I really hope this was a vote majority and not a stunt as Nostradamus wrote… but my gut tells me he was right.


If the Nostradamus part is referring to me, I never said it would be a stunt. Rather that Hans Zimmer Strings will be the popular vote for the two reasons I listed. I guess you could have the same vote next year and HZS would win again. That's why I said popular vote doesn't seem to be the best method (at least when a mega brand like Hans Zimmer is attached to one of the products....Just how it is).


----------



## Drundfunk (Feb 4, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Well, I just read the original announcement on Facebook again and it says "What product do you want to see at its highest-ever saving?"
> So if I understand this correctly, the discount might depend on the past sales of the chosen product.


Which would mean 50% for any product since the Christian-Henson-Youtube-subscriber-sale was 50% off any product of your choice. But it really doesn't matter in the end.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 4, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Which would mean 50% for any product since the Christian-Henson-Youtube-subscriber-sale was 50% off any product of your choice. But it really doesn't matter in the end.


A) I am not sure if that one counts B) it might be that at one point in the past one product from the list had an even higher discount (but I don't know it and I also doubt it).


----------



## chrisav (Feb 4, 2022)

I mean if we're splitting hairs, it IS the highest savings ever. The savings have not been higher for this product at any previous point in time, so it is at the highest it's ever been.


----------



## Drundfunk (Feb 4, 2022)

mussnig said:


> A) I am not sure if that one counts B) it might be that at one point in the past one product from the list had an even higher discount (but I don't know it and I also doubt it).


My guess it they would have never gone above 50% regardless the product. So I guess HSZ is a good choice, because the difference of 10% from 40% to 50% actually makes a difference there. If Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions would have won the difference between this sale and a normal Christmas sale would've been 30 bucks. Hardly worth it to get the fomo feeling.


----------



## Jackal_King (Feb 4, 2022)

When we saw "highest saving ever", people were hoping for the "You like deep savings?" 8Dio-type discount. What everybody got instead was the "Best I can do is 50%" Pawn Stars-type discount.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 4, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> When we saw "highest saving ever", people were hoping for the "You like deep savings?" 8Dio-type discount. What everybody got instead was the "Best I can do is 50%" Pawn Stars-type discount.


Yep, and it was rigged voting. Everyone knows it should have been SCS!!11


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 4, 2022)

easyrider said:


> It’s awesome!


Maybe I should revisit the demos and walkthroughs. I like _idea_ of HZS but...


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 4, 2022)

Ian Dorsch said:


> Maybe I should revisit the demos and walkthroughs. I like _idea_ of HZS but...


It's not a Dark Knight toolkit. I think as long as you go into it knowing it is it's own thing, it will be well received. It is quite beautiful, the content they added in the update is very good too. Whether it's for you, only you can know.

HZS and Hammers are my favorite SF libraries


----------



## jadedsean (Feb 4, 2022)

This might come across cynical but, it would not suprise me if HZ was always going to win regardless of the votes tallied as it is one of their most exspensive libraies and even at half price its expensive for most. Also, reading the comments in this thread leads me to belive i am right because not many people voted it for it, moreover who voted on for HZS without consulting the ViI-control gang, pure disrespect


----------



## szczaw (Feb 4, 2022)

I voted for HZ Strings because it is expensive, and I want to have the option to get it heavily discounted. Every time it gets discounted, I listen to demos, but I'm not convinced. The process repeats.

Make better demos ?


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 4, 2022)

I voted for HZS. So funny to hear those hypothesis. It's a survey, and the one that got more votes won. Period.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 4, 2022)

Evans said:


> Wasn't this meant to be the "biggest discount ever"?


Well IIRC, the highest ever Spitfire discouint previously was 75%.

It was when they sold the Expansions for SSS, SCS, SSB & SSW off for £ 99.00 each when the normal retail was £ 399.00.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 4, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> I voted for HZS. So funny to hear those hypothesis. It's a survey, and the one that got more votes won. Period.


I don't know where you are from @Braveheart but here in the USA, we know elections get stolen everyday. Probably 90% of the votes for HZS were deceased people or people otherwise ineligible to vote.


----------



## cedricm (Feb 4, 2022)

I'll vote with my wallet. Closed.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 4, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I don't know where you are from @Braveheart but here in the USA, we know elections get stolen everyday. Probably 90% of the votes for HZS were deceased people or people otherwise ineligible to vote.


All Sfino’s! Spitfire Fans In Name Only.


----------



## JBW (Feb 4, 2022)

To anybody with HZS installed... Are the update patches included in the full compliment of the sections? (ie, Violins: 60 full, 20 left, 20 centre, 20 right, 20 galleries. And Cellos: 60 full, 20 left, 20 centre, 20 right, 20 galleries.) Or were they only included on, say, 20 Violins LHS and 20 Cellos RHS, but not the various seating positions and 60 full and gallery?

Did they record all of the sections for the update patches? Did they record 60 violins and 60 cellos and even the basses for the update patches or just 20 violins and cellos?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 4, 2022)

Sometimes I do not get this forum….

How about this:

- We get a chance to buy a library at a big price reduction

- We even get to vote which library want to see discounted

- Spitfire didn’t have to do this.

- If you want the library, buy it, smile, and send happy thoughts to Spitfire

- If you don’t want the library, be happy for those who do and send happy thoughts to Spitfire

Forget all this complaining about “rigged votes”, “not highest savings ever” and what not!


----------



## JBW (Feb 4, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> Be ready for lots of D minor compositions coming out from composers.
> 
> Btw I voted for SCS


D minor is the saddest key...


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 4, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Sometimes I do not get this forum….


I think this guy might be a paid agent of SF!


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 4, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Sometimes I do not get this forum….
> 
> How about this:
> 
> ...


But the whole point of this forum is to first fanboi over Spitfire, then complain because it isn't what we hoped it would be, and then realize it is actually a good thing and maybe we do want it. 

It is a pretty standard process here.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 4, 2022)

The whole point of this forum is to enable everyone to procrastinate rather than writing music……


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 4, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> The whole point of this forum is to enable everyone to procrastinate rather than writing music……


Procrastinate from everything, shoveling snow, make music, you name it


----------



## Evans (Feb 4, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> The whole point of this forum is to enable everyone to procrastinate rather than writing music……


It's more like my "multi-tasking aid."

Something to read on the toilet
Something to read while pretending to pay attention to meetings at work
Something to read while hanging out with my kid while she plays a video game


----------



## Digivolt (Feb 4, 2022)

turtletooth said:


> That's actually a good thing. Saves me some money.


Don't you mean, it means now you/we can buy other things instead ?


----------



## SoundChris (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank god they didn´t offer Chamber Strings or the Percussion Redux. I would have had instantly wanted these. Now I can go for Komplete Kontrol S88 MK2 without having a guilty conscience :D


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

It’s Trumps fault


----------



## Composer 2021 (Feb 4, 2022)

How did Hans Zimmer Strings win? Everyone and their mothers voted for Chamber Strings. I guess the NPC Hans Zimmer fans are everywhere.


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 4, 2022)

AMBi said:


> SCS was already the 2019 Apex library so it’s not likely since it’s a different library every year
> 
> There’s always the Thunderbolt sale to look forward to but SCS was in that last year


Damn it. May it is then 😂


----------



## Reznov981 (Feb 4, 2022)

What are the biggest sales Spitfire usually have? I heard a mention of Easter sales, Thunderbolt sale… do they do a killer EOFY sale? Black weekend is solid too, yeah?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 4, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Sometimes I do not get this forum….
> 
> How about this:
> 
> ...


You should smile more. And straighten your shoulders.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 4, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> How did Hans Zimmer Strings win? Everyone and their mothers voted for Chamber Strings. I guess the NPC Hans Zimmer fans are everywhere.


This forum is just a small samples of their voting customers...


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 4, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I don't need it. May never use it. But I'm running out of sales.


----------



## Reznov981 (Feb 4, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> This forum is just a small samples of their voting customers...


Ah, a “small sample” of their customers, I see what you did there


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 4, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Yeah, I think if it's SCS it will probably be 55% off. I doubt they would go 60%. Or maybe they would 🤷🏻‍♂️


8Dio went from50% to 60% to 80% off, and not on some obscure libs... crazy times.

p.s. To be clear I'm not complaining


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 4, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> How did Hans Zimmer Strings win? Everyone and their mothers voted for Chamber Strings. I guess the NPC Hans Zimmer fans are everywhere.


Cause VI-C is a negligibly small percentage of their user base. They have hundreds of thousands of fans and followers on Instagram and YouTube!


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 4, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Sometimes I do not get this forum….
> 
> How about this:
> 
> ...


Hmmm but then it won't be VI-C...


----------



## Reznov981 (Feb 4, 2022)

Whilst I agree that 50% off isn’t maybe as much as some of us might have hoped, I do feel it’s worth pointing out that from a numbers perspective, that’s $400 off a library, and that’s a lot no matter how you spin it. And while it may not be most preferable for customer prices, Spitfire are slightly limited in how Much their prices can drop because they pay royalties to the musicians used to record the library every time it sells, and though not as much, the 1% of gross (not net, I believe) profit going to charities too. So there is a touch less money going to the company itself with their sales. I know the 1% isn’t a lot 😂 but between that and royalties it would add up a tiny bit.


----------



## Chris Harper (Feb 4, 2022)

What this thread really needs is the obligatory “I paid full price for this library yesterday and I feel cheated” post. It’s mandatory for every sale.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 4, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Whilst I agree that 50% off isn’t maybe as much as some of us might have hoped, I do feel it’s worth pointing out that from a numbers perspective, that’s $400 off a library, and that’s a lot no matter how you spin it. And while it may not be most preferable for customer prices, Spitfire are slightly limited in how Much their prices can drop because they pay royalties to the musicians used to record the library every time it sells, and though not as much, the 1% of gross (not net, I believe) profit going to charities too. So there is a touch less money going to the company itself with their sales. I know the 1% isn’t a lot 😂 but between that and royalties it would add up a tiny bit.


This company was bought for many millions of dollars, and they keep releasing products and having sales, so I’m not worried for them. And yes, 400$ off is a big number, but the remaining 400$ to buy it is still a lot of money too, especially if you compare it to the competition. 8Dio is selling their Century Strings at 119$ right now. East West is now selling regularly their whole Opus Orchestra just a bit above 400$, so 400$ for a string library on deep sale is a lot.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 4, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> This company was bought for many millions of dollars


Erm… say what?


----------



## Jotto (Feb 4, 2022)

No way this was what people voted for. Show me the votes.


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 4, 2022)

If this were @OrchestralTools it would be 50% off, but only if you get the full AIR Studios bundle.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 4, 2022)

Bugger.


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 4, 2022)

Really wish if they resampled the legato with their new " Impulse Legato™ " tech.
Or maybe even create an expansion for it which includes portamento as well.


----------



## Foxcall (Feb 4, 2022)

Well, looks like today's paycheck is secure once more. I know I've had chamber strings on my wishlist for two years, now. Still, I'd be curious to hear from others here if there's anything that'd make them ultimately go with SCS over CSS for a good go-to string library with that more intimate chamber sound?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 4, 2022)

Foxcall said:


> Well, looks like today's paycheck is secure once more. I know I've had chamber strings on my wishlist for two years, now. Still, I'd be curious to hear from others here if there's anything that'd make them ultimately go with SCS over CSS for a good go-to string library with that more intimate chamber sound?


If you like the tone of SCS there are no real drawbacks. It’s a small ensemble so you can’t expect it to sound giant. But you can layer it with itself and Air helps it sound a bit larger. It’s very agile It has a good set of shorts and a large set of legatos. It’s not CSS and CSS is not it. But both are reasonable choices as a baseline go-to string library.


----------



## AMBi (Feb 4, 2022)

Foxcall said:


> Well, looks like today's paycheck is secure once more. I know I've had chamber strings on my wishlist for two years, now. Still, I'd be curious to hear from others here if there's anything that'd make them ultimately go with SCS over CSS for a good go-to string library with that more intimate chamber sound?


CSS is my go-to but there's plenty of reasons to go with SCS over it.
It all depends on what you want out of a string library since they have a much different style and performance to them.

Given its smaller size in SCS, you'll be able to hear the individual players better which will sound more intimate and you'll get a lot more texture from it.
CSS is like twice the size of SCS's string band so it won't sound as intimate which is why people tend to layer it with the Cinematic Studio Solo Strings to give it that extra bit of definition.

CSS is more focused/polished with its smaller set of articulations but SCS will give you much more content and flavors with its extended techniques.
Both great choices


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 4, 2022)

Dang i step away from this thread for one day and THAT happens?


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 4, 2022)

Gutted that it's HZS. Nevermind, it keeps its money in its pocket for another sale.


----------



## StillLife (Feb 5, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> My guess it they would have never gone above 50% regardless the product. So I guess HSZ is a good choice, because the difference of 10% from 40% to 50% actually makes a difference there. If Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions would have won the difference between this sale and a normal Christmas sale would've been 30 bucks. Hardly worth it to get the fomo feeling.


That is why I voted for HZS…


----------



## StillLife (Feb 5, 2022)

To all who own HZS, what do you use it for?


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 5, 2022)

LOL @ all the people who voted for HZS and then not buying it. It's like voting for Kayne West for president haha.

Plus you broke @filipjonathan heart. Shame on you all!!!!11


----------



## Aitcpiano (Feb 5, 2022)

Foxcall said:


> Well, looks like today's paycheck is secure once more. I know I've had chamber strings on my wishlist for two years, now. Still, I'd be curious to hear from others here if there's anything that'd make them ultimately go with SCS over CSS for a good go-to string library with that more intimate chamber sound?


Go for both haha. Both SCS and CSS are great go to string libraries.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 5, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> LOL @ all the people who voted for HZS and then not buying it. It's like voting for Kayne West for president haha.
> 
> Plus you broke @filipjonathan heart. Shame on you all!!!!11


When you vote, you then hope for a higher discount up to an affordable one for your wallet. 399$ is a great discount, but still too much money to make it a no-brainer purchase.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 5, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> When you vote, you then hope for a higher discount up to an affordable one for your wallet. 399$ is a great discount, but still too much money to make it a no-brainer purchase.


@Braveheart you make too much sense. I am really not serious (except for the part about @filipjonathan).


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 5, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> @Braveheart you make too much sense. I am really not serious (except for the part about @filipjonathan).


I'll live @Zanshin. I'll live.....


----------



## tjr (Feb 5, 2022)

Trying to download a relatively small (4GB) library from Spitfire, and it's taking an inordinately long time. Lots of folks from Instagram downloading HZS this weekend, I suppose?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 5, 2022)

Well, as they say around here, "never can have too many string libraries!"


----------



## dnblankedelman (Feb 5, 2022)

So as I find myself sitting on the 50% fence still trying to decide how to decide whether to purchase HZS (any suggestions?), I find myself wondering if any of the artists who have lent their name to products like this actually use them after they have been released.

Does Mr. Zimmer, Mr. Whitacre or Mr. Arnalds pull up their DAW to make their next piece of great art using their eponymous library? To some extent I think people sometimes buy these things in the hopes of being a little bit like them. I wonder if indeed there is even yet another layer of fantasy here where even Zimmer's tool isn't used by Zimmer.

As an unrelated (and perhaps provocative) aside, I realized as I was typing the composer names that they are all um, shall we say, demographically similar. Makes me think there is definitely room in this field for products from artists who don't happen to look like that cohort. I've been trying to think of some and the one that I can come up with off the top of my head is Imogen Heap's Soniccouture lib. What other ones am I missing?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 5, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> So as I find myself sitting on the 50% fence still trying to decide how to decide whether to purchase HZS (any suggestions?), I find myself wondering if any of the artists who have lent their name to products like this actually use them after they have been released.
> 
> Does Mr. Zimmer, Mr. Whitacre or Mr. Arnalds pull up their DAW to make their next piece of great art using their eponymous library? To some extent I think people sometimes buy these things in the hopes of being a little bit like them. I wonder if indeed there is even yet another layer of fantasy here where even Zimmer's tool isn't used by Zimmer.
> 
> As an unrelated (and perhaps provocative) aside, I realized as I was typing the composer names that they are all um, shall we say, demographically similar. Makes me think there is definitely room in this field for products from artists who don't happen to look like that cohort. I've been trying to think of some and the one that I can come up with off the top of my head is Imogen Heap's Soniccouture lib. What other ones am I missing?


Spitfire has a number of smaller libraries in collaboration with other composers that you may not have heard of / are in a different demographic.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 5, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> So as I find myself sitting on the 50% fence still trying to decide how to decide whether to purchase HZS (any suggestions?), I find myself wondering if any of the artists who have lent their name to products like this actually use them after they have been released.
> 
> Does Mr. Zimmer, Mr. Whitacre or Mr. Arnalds pull up their DAW to make their next piece of great art using their eponymous library? To some extent I think people sometimes buy these things in the hopes of being a little bit like them. I wonder if indeed there is even yet another layer of fantasy here where even Zimmer's tool isn't used by Zimmer.
> 
> As an unrelated (and perhaps provocative) aside, I realized as I was typing the composer names that they are all um, shall we say, demographically similar. Makes me think there is definitely room in this field for products from artists who don't happen to look like that cohort. I've been trying to think of some and the one that I can come up with off the top of my head is Imogen Heap's Soniccouture lib. What other ones am I missing?


Tina Guo / Cinesamples


----------



## dnblankedelman (Feb 5, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Spitfire has a number of smaller libraries in collaboration with other composers that you may not have heard of / are in a different demographic.


Good point (and I have a bunch of them).

I took a quick look and if we leave out the SA ones and/or look at the "Collaboration" menu item I don't see much. Especially if you look for "{Name}'s instrument" in the same way as HZS.


----------



## dnblankedelman (Feb 5, 2022)

BTW, I should say that I'm not a fan of the cult of popularity and I'm not implying I want "Beyonce's Strings" or "Angélique Kidjo's Percussion" as the norm from Spitfire (ok, well, I bet I would buy the latter in a heartbeat). But I would dig some better representation.

But now I've taken us way off the previous path, my apologies. Should I buy HZS this weekend?


----------



## szczaw (Feb 5, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> LOL @ all the people who voted for HZS and then not buying it. It's like voting for Kayne West for president haha.


There's SAS to buy instead. Dopamine receptors will be satisfied for less $.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 5, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> Good point (and I have a bunch of them).
> 
> I took a quick look and if we leave out the SA ones and/or look at the "Collaboration" menu item I don't see much. Especially if you look for "{Name}'s instrument" in the same way as HZS.


Spitfire just announced Pinar Toprak and Kris Bowers as their first official brand ambassadors. They also just had a Q&A video with Kris and Emily Bear. Of any sample developer, they seem to be the most interested in fostering a more inclusive community. They are also a business though and have to take sales into account - and there are very few people out there that have the brand recognition of Hans (or Eric when it comes to choir). Not sure why you would exclude the SA ones since they're literally what you're talking about.


----------



## dnblankedelman (Feb 5, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Spitfire just announced Pinar Toprak and Kris Bowers as their first official brand ambassadors. They also just had a Q&A video with Kris and Emily Bear. Of any sample developer, they seem to be the most interested in fostering a more inclusive community. They are also a business though and have to take sales into account - and there are very few people out there that have the brand recognition of Hans (or Eric when it comes to choir). Not sure why you would exclude the SA ones since they're literally what you're talking about.


Even more great points. I wonder what they will do with their brand ambassadors and how they might integrate them into their product line. My fond hope is businesses will realize inclusion is good for their bottom line.

I excluded the SA ones because they are their "secondary" products just as shown by the pricing and their more 'album" focus/amount of material. It seems like there is a pretty big gap between an SA recording and something like HZS (or any other top tier products). I was noting that their top tier collaborations are all with people in a certain demographic.


----------



## dnblankedelman (Feb 5, 2022)

All this being said, @Simeon 's playing of HZS on this stream via Unify is really tugging on me.


----------



## Reznov981 (Feb 5, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> So as I find myself sitting on the 50% fence still trying to decide how to decide whether to purchase HZS (any suggestions?), I find myself wondering if any of the artists who have lent their name to products like this actually use them after they have been released.
> 
> Does Mr. Zimmer, Mr. Whitacre or Mr. Arnalds pull up their DAW to make their next piece of great art using their eponymous library? To some extent I think people sometimes buy these things in the hopes of being a little bit like them. I wonder if indeed there is even yet another layer of fantasy here where even Zimmer's tool isn't used by Zimmer.
> 
> As an unrelated (and perhaps provocative) aside, I realized as I was typing the composer names that they are all um, shall we say, demographically similar. Makes me think there is definitely room in this field for products from artists who don't happen to look like that cohort. I've been trying to think of some and the one that I can come up with off the top of my head is Imogen Heap's Soniccouture lib. What other ones am I missing?


A large part of the collaborations are big names that will sell the products, such as Hans Zimmer (as evidenced by the vote for this current sale 😂). And most big composers are, unfortunately, white dudes. It is a shame. Hopefully the industry is moving towards greater diversity.


----------



## szczaw (Feb 5, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> A large part of the collaborations are big names that will sell the products, such as Hans Zimmer (as evidenced by the vote for this current sale 😂). And most big composers are, unfortunately, white dudes. It is a shame. Hopefully the industry is moving towards greater diversity.


What the hell ? Do you want diversity quotas to ruin this field as well ? Is there something in the law preventing someone of color to succeed in the field ?


----------



## szczaw (Feb 5, 2022)

One of my favorite musicians is black. He plays 'white music' though. If more of the black musicians played 'white music' I would have more favorite black musicians. Who is insensitive here ?


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 5, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> As an unrelated (and perhaps provocative) aside, I realized as I was typing the composer names that they are all um, shall we say, demographically similar. Makes me think there is definitely room in this field for products from artists who don't happen to look like that cohort. I've been trying to think of some and the one that I can come up with off the top of my head is Imogen Heap's Soniccouture lib. What other ones am I missing?


The upcoming Hiroyuki Sawano percussion from ISW.


----------



## dnblankedelman (Feb 5, 2022)

szczaw said:


> What the hell ? Do you want diversity quotas to ruin this field as well ? Is there something in the law preventing someone of color to succeed in the field ?


So, having regrettably opened this particular can of worms, I don't want to derail this thread any further in this direction. I would be more than happy to discuss the topic via a PM and why I personally would love to see greater diversity represented in the product collaborations of our favorite VI makers. Ping me directly if interested.


----------



## dnblankedelman (Feb 5, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> The upcoming Hiroyuki Sawano percussion from ISW.


Pointer, please? This could be quite cool.


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 5, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> Pointer, please? This could be quite cool.


It was mentioned in the ISW Discord.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 6, 2022)

Uh Oh. The GAS is startn in...

Anybody have a bucket o sand to throw on me? It is tempting...tho. 

The violin tone has me a bit...well...wondering


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 6, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Uh Oh. The GAS is startn in...
> 
> Anybody have a bucket o sand to throw on me? It is tempting...tho.
> 
> The violin tone has me a bit...well...wondering


I never really saw the appeal of HZS. I don't think you should buy it 😂


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 6, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I never really saw the appeal of HZS. I don't think you should buy it 😂


Bless You Bro!


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 6, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Bless You Bro!


Seriously tho, it is a niche desire. Huge + Air together. A BIG color for the toolbox. I do have CC+ so the big part ain't the problem. Plus I figured that Pacific was going to fill that desire and be capable as a bread and butter VI on a large scale. 

Hmmmm
Won't see this for 399 again any time soon, but GAS for it's own sake is not the way to go thru life haha


----------



## ptram (Feb 6, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I don't know where you are from @Braveheart but here in the USA, we know elections get stolen everyday.


And if this is not enough, you can do some gerrymandering of the VI-C districts, and make the vote of people living in areas where HZS will get more votes more important in the mix!

Paolo


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 6, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Uh Oh. The GAS is startn in...
> 
> Anybody have a bucket o sand to throw on me? It is tempting...tho.
> 
> The violin tone has me a bit...well...wondering


I have it and I've hardly used it. 

It has nothing to do with the fact I got it right before Black Friday, and have been having computer problems, so playing with it hasn't been a priority. Nothing to do with it. Nope.


----------



## StillLife (Feb 6, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Uh Oh. The GAS is startn in...
> 
> Anybody have a bucket o sand to throw on me? It is tempting...tho.
> 
> The violin tone has me a bit...well...wondering


I thought about buying hzs, but I went for Sounddust's new Bliss. So, I gave in to gas, just 365 euro's less than I was about to do.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 6, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I have it and I've hardly used it.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the fact I got it right before Black Friday, and have been having computer problems, so playing with it hasn't been a priority. Nothing to do with it. Nope.


Spitfire has gotten me lately as it is between AR2, SAS, etc. 

I know they added some shorts, but I wonder if they have done any legato repair since the release bugs. From recent comments on here I'd guess not. I'm leaning against, since my wallet says Pacific loyalty will not be much more than even this price... even tho Pacific is only vaporware right now aside from a demo patch or two


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 6, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Spitfire has gotten me lately as it is between AR2, SAS, etc.
> 
> I know they added some shorts, but I wonder if they have done any legato repair since the release bugs. From recent comments on here I'd guess not. I'm leaning against, since my wallet says Pacific loyalty will not be much more than even this price... even tho Pacific is only vaporware right now aside from a demo patch or two


It was my Christian Henson 50% off sale purchase. I have pretty much everything I want from Spitfire at the moment. Well Solstice and AR2, but those can wait for a 40% off sale. And maybe EWC if it gets low enough. 

Pacific looks good also. I'm actually glad it got delayed because of TSS and Sonokinetic's Strings would have pushed Pacific down the list. Hopefully, it comes out before AR Modular Strings. 

HZS sounds pretty good. I think if I didn't have some extra money at the time, I probably wouldn't have bothered. It's a "nice to have" but not a "this is necessary" type library to me.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 6, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> It was my Christian Henson 50% off sale purchase. I have pretty much everything I want from Spitfire at the moment. Well Solstice and AR2, but those can wait for a 40% off sale. And maybe EWC if it gets low enough.
> 
> Pacific looks good also. I'm actually glad it got delayed because of TSS and Sonokinetic's Strings would have pushed Pacific down the list. Hopefully, it comes out before AR Modular Strings.
> 
> HZS sounds pretty good. I think if I didn't have some extra money at the time, I probably wouldn't have bothered. It's a "nice to have" but not a "this is necessary" type library to me.


Me and my wallet thank you for the input! While I'm sorry this didn't go Filip's way, The wallet is happy that the vote didn't go for SCS. Now that I have (and like) SAS, I'm thinking about more AIR stuff. All I have is a couple of the originals recorded there. 

From listening to the demo's, I feel like I would be wanting to take just a shade off around 3 to 5k. Have you taken a look at that?


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 6, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Me and my wallet thank you for the input! While I'm sorry this didn't go Filip's way, The wallet is happy that the vote didn't go for SCS. Now that I have (and like) SAS, I'm thinking about more AIR stuff. All I have is a couple of the originals recorded there.
> 
> From listening to the demo's, I feel like I would be wanting to take just a shade off around 3 to 5k. Have you taken a look at that?


Not really. I really haven't played much with it. I threw it in my template. Played with it for a bit. Then I tried to upgrade my VEPro server computer to Windows 10 because the new Sine won't run on 7, but it kept crashing and resetting back to 7. So I had to do a clean install. My server template needs to be redone. I thought saving the instances would save everything. I may have done something wrong. And I relocated my Kontakt libraries but after trying to use VEPro, they were all showing uninstalled. So, I've been playing with my libraries on my other computer more. It takes forever to relocate libraries when they are spread across 7 drives in no real order. You know, before I reset them all, I should organize them, in case this happens again. Because it will.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 6, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Not really. I really haven't played much with it. I threw it in my template. Played with it for a bit. Then I tried to upgrade my VEPro server computer to Windows 10 because the new Sine won't run on 7, but it kept crashing and resetting back to 7. So I had to do a clean install. My server template needs to be redone. I thought saving the instances would save everything. I may have done something wrong. And I relocated my Kontakt libraries but after trying to use VEPro, they were all showing uninstalled. So, I've been playing with my libraries on my other computer more. It takes forever to relocate libraries when they are spread across 7 drives in no real order. You know, before I reset them all, I should organize them, in case this happens again. Because it will.


Wow. A nightmare! I should get on my backup plan pronto. A heads up for all of us


----------



## HotCoffee (Feb 6, 2022)

Got it today (HZS), and I am really happy that I did. This is the first time since CSS that I haven't immediately felt an ounce of buyer's remorse. I could only play with it for about an hour, but I am confident that this will see plenty of use.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 6, 2022)

I caved and got it. Knowing it will be awhile for a discount like that to come back around. After listening to what I have and the walkthroughs, the sound drew me in and I already have lot of the Air Hall libraries, thought it would be a great fit.


----------



## Vastman (Feb 6, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> I caved and got it. Knowing it will be awhile for a discount like that to come back around. After listening to what I have and the walkthroughs, the sound drew me in and I already have lot of the Air Hall libraries, thought it would be a great fit.


Me too! Missed the last sale and have wanted HZS for a long time but it was just too costly. Unified HZP & HZS combos will be glorious...

This was the best bang for the percentage and the only spitfire library I wanted but hadn't snagged. I'm THRILLED! $400 off finally makes it doable. Yippi!

Half hour left on a sale I was unaware of... GLAD I checked in today!

Sorry for those wanting something else... Better luck next time!


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 7, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Interesting to see that Albion Iceni is not on the list ... Sure, Solstice is also not on the list but that's because it's still too new.
> 
> So either Iceni will be discontinued soon or it's going to be product of the month in February (and thus on sale anyways).


I just noticed that they are doing a farewell sale for Iceni.
Its 50% off right now. Its being discontinued, so if anyone wanted it, nows your chance I guess.

Its likely that they are going to release a revamped version with new samples,
but sometimes, like the original Alibon I, the legacy sometimes has some really good gems.
So if you don't want to miss out on those, probably better to get it now.





https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-iii-iceni/


----------



## mussnig (Feb 7, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> I just noticed that they are doing a farewell sale for Iceni.
> Its 50% off right now. Its being discontinued, so if anyone wanted it, nows your chance I guess.
> 
> Its likely that they are going to release a revamped version with new samples,
> ...


Ohhh, I've wanted this for quite some time now. But then there is also Appassionata and AROOF ... too many things


----------



## Evans (Feb 7, 2022)

Interesting. I wonder if that new Albion project seen in the holiday screenshots will effectively cover some of the same space as Iceni.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 7, 2022)

Evans said:


> new Albion project seen in the holiday screenshots


Where can we find/see these?


----------



## cedricm (Feb 7, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Whilst I agree that 50% off isn’t maybe as much as some of us might have hoped, I do feel it’s worth pointing out that from a numbers perspective, that’s $400 off a library, and that’s a lot no matter how you spin it. And while it may not be most preferable for customer prices, Spitfire are slightly limited in how Much their prices can drop because they pay royalties to the musicians used to record the library every time it sells, and though not as much, the 1% of gross (not net, I believe) profit going to charities too. So there is a touch less money going to the company itself with their sales. I know the 1% isn’t a lot 😂 but between that and royalties it would add up a tiny bit.


This is software. The marginal cost of a unit is zero. Royalties are a very small percentage, probably of sales price, so it doesn't matter from a sale price pov.


----------



## Evans (Feb 7, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Where can we find/see these?


During the Winter Warmer video, there was a desktop share that had something like a pitch deck for a new Albion. 

EDIT: Colossus. It was called Colossus. (found in an old thread here)


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 7, 2022)

Evans said:


> During the Winter Warmer video, there was a desktop share that had something like a pitch deck for a new Albion.
> 
> EDIT: Colossus. It was called Colossus. (found in an old thread here)


Who's screen is this? I feel like such a creep 😂


----------



## Evans (Feb 7, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Who's screen is this? I feel like such a creep 😂


Christian's, I think? It was posted at VI-C back in January and never removed, so I figure it's fair game.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 7, 2022)

Evans said:


> During the Winter Warmer video, there was a desktop share that had something like a pitch deck for a new Albion.
> 
> EDIT: Colossus. It was called Colossus. (found in an old thread here)


Wow, even Appassionata was teasered there (although we already knew about the trademark thing).


----------



## Digivolt (Feb 7, 2022)

Any thoughts on Iceni ? Rarely ever see it get mentioned on here


----------



## robgb (Feb 7, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> I just noticed that they are doing a farewell sale for Iceni.
> Its 50% off right now. Its being discontinued, so if anyone wanted it, nows your chance I guess.
> 
> Its likely that they are going to release a revamped version with new samples,
> ...


Why do they discontinue this stuff? So they can repackage it later? I don't get it. If anything, just make the discount permanent.

By the way, when is their next overall sale? I'd like to upgrade Studio Strings to Pro, but I ain't paying $250 to do it.


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 7, 2022)

robgb said:


> Why do they discontinue this stuff? So they can repackage it later? I don't get it. If anything, just make the discount permanent.
> 
> By the way, when is their next overall sale? I'd like to upgrade Studio Strings to Pro, but I ain't paying $250 to do it.


They probably don't want to pay for the servers anymore.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 7, 2022)

robgb said:


> Why do they discontinue this stuff? So they can repackage it later? I don't get it. If anything, just make the discount permanent.
> 
> By the way, when is their next overall sale? I'd like to upgrade Studio Strings to Pro, but I ain't paying $250 to do it.


Most likely in May, which is usually a -40 % sale. The last years there was also a Thunderbolt sale with a few select items in early/mid February (which I don't have any high hopes for this year) as well as Apex in March (usually one lib -50 %, it was Studio Strings + Pro in 2020 though).


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 7, 2022)

They ended Albion 2 Leogria a while back as well. 

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-end-of-albion-2-loegria.80985/

I don't have Albion III , and was not that attracted to it. 

Looking forward to AR1 Modular Orchestra


----------



## Evans (Feb 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward to AR1 Modular Orchestra


That might not happen for a good while. Can you please use your powers on Pacific Strings? What happened to that one?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 7, 2022)

Evans said:


> That might not happen for a good while. Can you please use your powers on Pacific Strings? What happened to that one?


LOL.. 

Hehe.. I already tried using some of my Voodoo powers on Pacific Strings , sadly that didn't work.


----------



## szczaw (Feb 7, 2022)

HZ Strings Core is what I'd be interested in.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm hoping that some elements of Icene make it into an Originals Library as they did with Intimate Strings


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 7, 2022)

I made it thru the GAS on HZS with help from some of my community friends...Glad to say I am unmoved by this one. Bring on Pacific! 

I'll have to talk with @muziksculp about that voodoo. I might have a potion or a couple of shrunken heads in the back room that would be useful... 
​


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 7, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I'm hoping that some elements of Icene make it into an Originals Library as they did with Intimate Strings


I like that idea! 29 instead of 240? Yep


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 7, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I'm hoping that some elements of Icene make it into an Originals Library as they did with Intimate Strings


Sure but it's not the same 😔


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 7, 2022)

Probably not a coincidence that it's Kontakt


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 7, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Probably not a coincidence that it's Kontakt


I don't think that matters, the newest Albion is a Kontakt library (Solstice).


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 7, 2022)

I think they usually use their own player if they want to use more than the standard number of mic positions. Or if it is a Labs. Kontakt is limited in how many mics/samples they can handle for a single instrument, is what I understand.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 7, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I don't think that matters, the newest Albion is a Kontakt library (Solstice).


I didn't know that. Interesting. I wonder why... unless it's because The Albions have always been Kontakt and they didn't want to rock that boat. I would have figured Cost of doing business would have been a factor. Unless there were specific technical reasons beyond marketing that worked in Kontakt's favor


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 7, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I think they usually use their own player if they want to use more than the standard number of mic positions. Or if it is a Labs. Kontakt is limited in how many mics/samples they can handle for a single instrument, is what I understand.


Ha! You just showed me one of the possible reasons as I posted!


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 7, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Ha! You just showed me one of the possible reasons as I posted!


I found out about this from Embertone when they released the Walker. Each set of mic positions is a separate library. They said it had to do with the size of the samples needed for each mic position. I then heard similar statements from a couple other small developers. So I am assuming it is correct.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 7, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I found out about this from Embertone when they released the Walker. Each set of mic positions is a separate library. They said it had to do with the size of the samples needed for each mic position. I then heard similar statements from a couple other small developers. So I am assuming it is correct.


Makes sense. I did a lot of sampling in the 90's on an Ensoniq EPS 16+ so my sampling skills are Jurassic, even if I remembered all the technical details. (Maybe about 20%!)


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 7, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I think they usually use their own player if they want to use more than the standard number of mic positions. Or if it is a Labs. Kontakt is limited in how many mics/samples they can handle for a single instrument, is what I understand.


I'm not so sure I believe that. Audio Imperia's Cerberus has 9 microphones in a single patch.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 7, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I'm not so sure I believe that. Audio Imperia's Cerberus has 9 microphones in a single patch.


Drums don't normally have the sample sizes of a string library. Or pretty much any other instrument.


----------

